# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  دراسة : ثلث الاردنيين فقط يستخدمون الانترنت

## محمد العزام

أشارت نتائج دراسة مستقلة ثانية اعدتها شركة الاستراتيجية للأبحاث والدراسات والخبراء لدى منظمة IREX, إلى اتجاهات جديدة في المشهد الرقمي بالأردن وذلك على ضوء زيادة اندماج الأردن بالمجتمع الرقمي العالمي والأسواق العالمية. 
وأجريت على عينة تمثيلية في أنحاء المملكة كافة شملت 3600 مقابلة وجاهية لأشخاص بالغين في سن الـ 15 سنة فما فوق, حيث تعتبر هذه الدراسة جزءا من برنامج تدعيم وسائل الإعلام في الأردن الممول من USAID. 
الانترنت
أشارت نتائج الدراسة ان استخدام الانترنت لم يعد مقتصراً على أصحاب الشهادات الجامعية لأن 60 بالمئة من مستخدمي الانترنت من حاملي شهادة الثانوية وما دون, كما وان 36 بالمئة من الأردنيين يستخدمون الانترنت, ثلثاهم من الذكور و67 بالمئة من المستخدمين هم من الفئة العمرية 15-29 عاماً. 
وتبين النتائج بان 58 بالمئة من مستخدمي الانترنت يسكنون في محافظات اربد, الزرقاء, البلقاء ومناطق أخرى خارج عمان. 
أما بالنسبة إلى أماكن استخدام الانترنت فجاءت على النحو التالي: 30 بالمئة من المنزل, 27 بالمئة من مقاهي الانترنت, 10 بالمئة من الجامعة, و7 بالمئة من المدرسة, مشيرة أن نسبة مستخدمي الانترنت من خلال المكتب لم تتجاوز 17 بالمئة أو 8 بالمئة من الأردنيين. واكدت الدراسة إن ما نسبته 75 بالمئة من مشتركي الانترنت المنزلي أو ما يعادل 11 بالمئة من العينة مشتركة عن طريق خطوط ADSL, اضافة الى ان 4 بالمئة من الأردنيين فقط مشتركون بخدمة الانترنت عن طريق الهاتف الخلوي. 
10 بالمئة من الأردنيين يستخدمون الانترنت لإجراء مكالمات هاتفية من خلال Googletalk, Skype وجهاز خاص مشبوك إلى خط الانترنت. 
ولم تتجاوز نسبة الذين يستخدمون الانترنت لأغراض التجارة الالكترونية اوالخدمات البنكية الالكترونية ما نسبته 2 بالمئة من الأردنيين, حيث يقضي مستخدمو الانترنت معظم وقتهم في تصفح المواقع الالكترونية, تنزيل الفيديو كليب والدردشة, كما أن استخدام الانترنت لأغراض البحث وجمع المعلومات احتل مرتبة عالية في أجندة استخدامات الانترنت. 
كما أشارت الدراسة ان 23 بالمئة من الأردنيين يستخدمون الانترنت للتواصل اجتماعيا وذلك من خلال البريد الالكتروني 17 بالمئة, الدردشة 14 بالمئة, 9 بالمئة Facebook, 3 بالمئة MySpace, أما زيارة المدونات (Blogs) فما زالت في بداياتها حيث لم تتجاوز 3 بالمئة, وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة إلى التعليق على المقالات حيث لم تتجاوز نسبة الأردنيين الذين يستخدمون الانترنت للتعليق على المقالات 5 بالمئة. وأخيرا يستخدم ما نسبته 12 بالمئة فقط من الأردنيين اللغة الانجليزية أثناء استخدامهم للانترنت مما يحد من كمية المعلومات والاخبار التي يمكن أن يصلوا إليها. 
البريد الالكتروني
كما ارتفعت نسبة مستخدمي البريد الالكتروني 3 بالمئة مقارنة بعام 2007 لتصل إلى 21 بالمئة في العام الماضي 2008 مع زيادة في استخدام البريد الالكتروني من قبل الذكور مقارنة بالإناث, كما أن مستخدمي البريد الالكتروني ضمن الفئة العمرية 15-29 بلغت 67 بالمئة من إجمالي لمستخدمين في جميع محافظات المملكة بزيادة قدرها 10 بالمئة مقارنة بعام 2007 ضمن هذه الفئة العمرية. 
ويلاحظ أن نصف مستخدمي البريد الالكتروني أو 17 بالمئة من الأردنيين لديهم بريد الكتروني على موقع Yahoo مقابل 28 بالمئة من المستخدمين (9 بالمئة من الأردنيين) لديهم بريد الكتروني على موقع Hotmail/MSN, و6 بالمئة (أو 2 بالمئة من الأردنيين) على موقع G-mail. 
الخلوي
وحول نسبة انتشار الخلوي في الأردن فقد أكدت نتائج الدراسة ان 85 بالمئة من الافراد الذين أعمارهم 15 سنة فأكثر يملكون خط خلوي واحد أو أكثر, حيث استحوذت شركة زين على 38.7 بالمئة من سوق الاشتراكات الخلوية مقابل 30.7 بالمئة لشركة اورانج, و30.1 بالمئة لشركة أمنية و0.5 بالمئة لشركة اكسبريس, أما بالنسبة لنوع الاشتراك الخلوي فكان على النحو التالي: شركة زين 9 بالمئة يملكون خط فاتورة مقابل 91 بالمئة يملكون خط بطاقة. شركة اورانج 3.9 بالمئة خط فاتورة مقابل 96.1 بالمئة خط بطاقة. شركة أمنية 1.7 بالمئة خط فاتورة مقابل 98.3 بالمئة خط بطاقة. 
وتعليقا على هذه الدراسة فقد شدد المدير الإقليمي لمنظمة أيركس IREX في الأردن سامويل كومبتون على أهمية توافر دراسات وإحصائيات مستقلة موثوق بها وحديثة ومجانية من أجل تحقيق المنافسة المشروعة والنهوض بقطاع الإعلام في الأردن.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا محمد عالمعلومات

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرا محمد عالمعلومات_


 شكرا على مرورك الرائع احمد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا محمد على الموضوع رغم انه شارع الجامعه ملياااااااااان محلات نت 

يا سبحان الله 


تم تثبيت الموضوع / موضوعك في غايه الاهميه 

يسلموو  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا معاذ على التثبيت 

ما بعرف يمكن هالاحصائيات مش صحيحة عشان كل الاردن بتستخدم النت وانت بتعرف ما احنا شغالين بمحلات نت وبنعرف كيف

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يسلمو

_


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

ما اعتقد هالشي مزبوط...
مين مابيستخدم انترنت هلأ!

----------

